# a joke only the men here will laff at



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh that's brutal!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I like the "Never been happier" dig too. Well played.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Now why would you think only men would find that funny?

😅


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

He married out of his league. No wonder he is so happy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Now why would you think only men would find that funny?
> 
> 😅


My second thought.

My first was DAMN!😆


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> He married out of his league. No wonder he is so happy.


Maybe he has a really big...... personality?😋


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> My second thought.
> 
> My first was DAMN!😆


Ha ha.....not sure I appreciate the misogynistic suggestion that we women don't have a sense of humor.

That was am attempt at humor for anyone taking me too seriously 😅


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Well, I can assume they didn’t separate in good terms. But I am glad he is now happy. But I would do those even photoshop hot girls next to me if I had to do it. LOL

Well played sir. 😁


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Ha ha.....not sure I appreciate the misogynistic suggestion that we women don't have a sense of humor.
> 
> That was am attempt at humor for anyone taking me too seriously 😅


woah, let not go overboard here.

it was a GUY pranking his ex wife.

if it was a WOMAN pranking her ex husband, i probably would have put it into the Ladies Lounge.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

If I were the ex-wife, I would have printed some interesting thank you cards.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I bet his ex wife is happy to have divorced this idiot...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I bet his ex wife is happy to have divorced this idiot...


He IS the one writing the checks, so of course she is happy.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope.
I don't find it funny it all. It disgusts me.
I find alimony morally offensive. Two adults who legally split......yet one adult has to keep paying for the other adults life.....tyrannical. On top of that....a new woman is in this man's life but part of THEIR finances is going to this other person? Outrageous.
I don't care if one party lives in a 4,000 square foot home and the other lives in a 700 square foot studio apartment. They are separate, they are each full grown adults. If one is a doctor and went to medical school and brings home 160,000 per year and the other is a waitress and brings home 30,000.....that is life. She should have gone to medical school if she wanted to make that much and live that life. It isn't his duty to pay her once they divorce.
Immoral.
Immoral that this new couple is married and still paying this other human to exist. It is their job to take care of themselves or go to their parents or the church......once they divorce that should be a forever, permanent separation. Each have to work to support themselves. Neither is the other responsibility. If one is rich and the other poor. Tough. That is life.
Alimony disgusts me.
How dare this even exist.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

hinterdir said:


> If one is a doctor and went to medical school and brings home 160,000 per year and the other is a waitress and brings home 30,000.....that is life. She should have gone to medical school if she wanted to make that much and live that life. It isn't his duty to pay her once they divorce.


Every case is different. 

In many cases the parties marry young and have children. Someone's gotta forego a career and stay home and take care of them. If it's wife, and husband gets the schooling and the training and is able to build a career because wife has made that possible by freeing him up from child care, then he's going to owe her.

It's not always possible to start a career later in life.

This is just one example where spousal maintenance might be considered fair. In many cases it's way over the top.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

hinterdir said:


> Tough. That is life.
> Alimony disgusts me.
> How dare this even exist.


I agreed to a point. The original intent of alimony was to protect women that were divorcing and were all of their life a stay at home mom (SAHM), and now they don't have the means to go out in the world and make a living like the husband. But in today's world you see all these ****ing leeches and parasites who think that they need to be supported by the soon to be ex husband. It is little by little changing but not soon enough.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Trident said:


> Every case is different.
> 
> In many cases the parties marry young and have children. Someone's gotta forego a career and stay home and take care of them. If it's wife, and husband gets the schooling and the training and is able to build a career because wife has made that possible by freeing him up from child care, then he's going to owe her.
> 
> ...


He/she should take sole custody then. 
At MOST, he/she can pay the daycare bill while SHE/HE finds a job and works. 
And if it is the boo hoo story of the kids again....it should be 50/50 custody at minimum....any needs should be bought by the payer. They can buy some school supplies and schools and some school lunch food and GIVEN to the other household......not just cut a check to the ex. By the way........these are CHILD SUPPORT topics.....not ALIMONY.
The ex spouse should NEVER fund an exes life.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i see there is not much sense of humor here!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

hinterdir said:


> He/she should take sole custody then.
> At MOST, he/she can pay the daycare bill while SHE/HE finds a job and works.
> And if it is the boo hoo story of the kids again....it should be 50/50 custody at minimum....any needs should be bought by the payer. They can buy some school supplies and schools and some school lunch food and GIVEN to the other household......not just cut a check to the ex. By the way........these are CHILD SUPPORT topics.....not ALIMONY.
> The ex spouse should NEVER fund an exes life.


Yeah mom will simply hand the kids over to him.

It doesn't work that way. You don't understand the process. Courts favor the status quo. If dad was the breadwinner and mom the stay at home parent who forego a career and the opportunity to make the sort of money the breadwinner does, well that's on the 2 parties and what they both agreed to during the marriage, the courts just keep it going rather than leaving the untrained, uneducated jobless primary caregiver fishing for their next meal out of a dumpster. 

It's not all that unreasonable. Other facets of divorce law make little to no sense. But supporting the nonworking spouse, especially after a long term marriage when clearly their earning potential is limited? Not all that unfair and it keeps the burden off the taxpayers.

And as you said this isn't about child support no clue why you even brought that up just to say it isn't about that.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> View attachment 79760


I would think it's his ex wife who is laughing. She doesn't have to lift a finger to get the money but she knows his new wife is earning every penny 😱.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> I would think it's his ex wife who is laughing. She doesn't have to lift a finger to get the money but she knows his new wife is earning every penny 😱.


Yeah I agree. It strikes of desperation on the husbands part to be honest. 
Look at me I’m sooo happeeeeeee!
Idiot.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I bet his ex wife is happy to have divorced this idiot...


Dude. Only you.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Lila said:


> I would think it's his ex wife who is laughing. She doesn't have to lift a finger to get the money but she knows his new wife is earning every penny 😱.


Probably not. One thing she does know is Xh is married and regained his sense of humor.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Lila said:


> I would think it's his ex wife who is laughing. She doesn't have to lift a finger to get the money but she knows his new wife is earning every penny 😱.


Until he converts his assets to crypto and moves to a nice warm climate where the local authorities don't give a crap about some guy not paying his American wife. 💴💶💷


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Probably not. One thing she does know is Xh is married and regained his sense of humor.


But we are thought on tam that until you are completely apathetic about your ex then they still have power over you. 
In my opinion she’s still in his head and his feeble attempts at deriding her prove this.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

If you have to tell your ex that you are happy, then you’re probably not.

I generally find that people who are truly happy don’t need to go around telling others how happy they are. Their personality speaks for itself.

That said, I did find the humor in the photo.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> If you have to tell your ex that you are happy, then you’re probably not.
> 
> I generally find that people who are truly happy don’t need to go around telling others how happy they are. Their personality speaks for itself.
> 
> That said, I did find the humor in the photo.


I do think there is some satisfaction in doing better afterwards. As you said not in a way to "tell them", but just being happier and having a better life.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Al_Bundy said:


> I do think there is some satisfaction in doing better afterwards. As you said not in a way to "tell them", but just being happier and having a better life.


I totally agree. The best revenge is living well.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> But we are thought on tam that until you are completely apathetic about your ex then they still have power over you.
> In my opinion she’s still in his head and his feeble attempts at deriding her prove this.


You're reading too much into a situation we really know nothing about.

Enjoy the humor, let it gooooooo....


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You're reading too much into a situation we really know nothing about.
> 
> Enjoy the humor, let it gooooooo....


Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Trident said:


> Yeah mom will simply hand the kids over to him.
> 
> It doesn't work that way. You don't understand the process. Courts favor the status quo. If dad was the breadwinner and mom the stay at home parent who forego a career and the opportunity to make the sort of money the breadwinner does, well that's on the 2 parties and what they both agreed to during the marriage, the courts just keep it going rather than leaving the untrained, uneducated jobless primary caregiver fishing for their next meal out of a dumpster.
> 
> ...


You brought up the kids dude. 
You can't even follow what you've even said. 
Yeah, it's people like you that support alimony. 

"Yeah, we divorced 5 years ago......but I still get checks from him. Me work? No way, support my own adult life? No way. I didn't work then....why should I be expected to work now. I'm a 30 year old full grown adult......of course someone else should pay for my existence." 

Your fascist agendas have no traction with me. "Supporting the nonworking spouse". You act as if they are minors.....infants. Like they are not adults. You act as if once you marry you have to fund them for life. What you spout is so evil to me I cannot even comprehend you. "nonworking spouse" They aren't a spouse anymore. They are divorced....they are a full grown adult, responsible for their own life. 
Get a job and contribute to society and put a roof over your head and food in your fridge....or move back with mommy and daddy.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Trident said:


> the courts just keep it going rather than leaving the untrained, uneducated jobless primary caregiver fishing for their next meal out of a dumpster.



Back when you physically had to go to outside the home to learn new skills I think this would be accurate. In today's world if a person can spend a decade or more as a stay at home parent and choose not to get any sort of skills or education.........that's on them.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

hinterdir said:


> You brought up the kids dude.
> You can't even follow what you've even said.
> Yeah, it's people like you that support alimony.


Ok @hinterdir I'm going to type slowly, try to keep up.

I brought up the kids- not in the context of CHILD SUPPORT but in the context of SPOUSAL SUPPORT.

Got it? Good.

I paid thousands to my lazy intentionally un-employed now ex-wife in combined spousal and child support for 8 years. She took advantage of me and took advantage of "the system".

I'm not in support of anything. 

I simply understand the basis for spousal maintenance and why it's not unreasonable in some situations.

Just because you don't want to pay it doesn't mean it's unfair. 

No one forced us to get married, the laws were in place at the time, ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Trident said:


> Ok @hinterdir I'm going to type slowly, try to keep up.
> 
> I brought up the kids- not in the context of CHILD SUPPORT but in the context of SPOUSAL SUPPORT.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 
Our thoughts on this are so far apart we'll never agree on anything. 
Please don't respond to me anymore.
Thanks,


----------

